#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What are the potential dangers of artificial intelligence in the future?

## Bhavya

Present years have seen rapid developments in artificial intelligence, with even more noticeable developments possible in the coming years. However, AI should be improved in a safe and beneficial way. But there are chances of risks as well. So I would like to know what are the potential dangers of artificial intelligence in the future?

----------

